# Insert Correct DVD problem... tried everything!



## rocknroll_kb (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello, new to the forums. Have had issues in the past with the "Insert correct DVD" issue, particularly on Need For Speed Carbon, and a few other games. Just finished revamping my system (upgraded to 680i and dual 7950 GX2's for QUAD SLI), and installed a new DVD-RW drive figuring this would eliminate my problem. I installed Gears of War, but when I tried to play it, I get the same error... "Please insert correct DVD." I have tried everything on the microsoft site, updated all my drivers, tried borrowing a friends disk, even returned the DVD drive and got another one. Still no luck. Was on the phone for an hour with a microsoft tech support, and couldn't figure anything out. I figured maybe the game wasn't SLI compatible, so I installed an old 7300 VGA card I had... nothing. Everytime I post in a forum about this, I get 50 idiots telling me that the game I just paid $50 for at best buy is a pirated copy and that I have the DVD in a CD drive. I'm just tired of buying games I can't play on a machine that I have spent a lot of money turning into a gaming rig. I'm at wits end and need some assistance. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## rocknroll_kb (Jan 12, 2008)

Almost forgot...

running XP home SP2, no emulators of any kind, Lite-on SATA DVD-RW drive


----------



## GentsBabe (Jan 31, 2006)

Have you read the Sticky on the other page? Maybe it'll help.

http://forums.techguy.org/games/357226-please-insert-correct-cd-rom.html


----------



## rocknroll_kb (Jan 12, 2008)

I found the sticky before I posted, but it shows up as a closed thread, so I get nothing but the link to microsoft's troubleshooting guide, which I have been through 3 times, and still have the problem. I've narrowed it down to games that use SafeDisk that won't play... everything else seems fine. Maybe my DVD drive just doesn't work with safedisk. I hate to buy a THIRD dvd drive and still have the same issue.


----------



## GentsBabe (Jan 31, 2006)

From what I understand, Safedisc is just a program to prevent someone from copying the software. I can see a reason as to why it would prevent you from playing the game.

Do the games give you an option on installation to do a full install or just what you need to run the game? If there's an option for a full install, I'm wondering if maybe that's what's triggering the Safedisc? It's thinking you're trying to copy the whole DVD instead of just what the game requires to play. Have you tried taking the DVD back and getting another one? Maybe that particular one is faulty.

You mentioned you borrowed a friends to try, did it work? Does it work on their own machine? Does yours work on their machine?

I don't know, this is over my head. I've never had this sort of problem as I don't play games like that and had to look up what Safedisc was, *blushes*. I don't suppose you can play it right off the DVD?? I'm guessing that's more than likely a 'no', but worth a shot.


----------



## rocknroll_kb (Jan 12, 2008)

My friend's disc does not work on my machine either; my disc works as intended on his. This leads me to assume that nothing is wrong with the disc, and that the issue is an incompatibility with some aspect of my computer. I tried a "custom" install as opposed to the "recommended" install as you advised, but the game is still unplayable. I guess I could download a crack file to bypass the built-in safety on the disc (Safedisk), I just hate to resort to illegal measures to play I game that I paid for and rightfully own. I do thank you for your replies and assistance . 

My drive is a DVD-RW (shows up in hardware manager as DVD-RAM). I wonder if I need just a plain DVD drive as opposed to the DVD-RW?


----------



## GentsBabe (Jan 31, 2006)

I did a little Google search and found this for "Need For Speed Carbon": http://www.ea.com/nfs/carbon/us/news.jsp?ncc=1

It's a patch for the game  I sure hope this helps you 

I'll see if I can find anything for "Gears of War"

*ETA:* Ok, found the website for it, and since I don't know the game - the loading page kinda skeered me, LOL - I've no idea if that whole page is talking about one game or sequels or what, but it's here: http://gearsofwar.com/

A little ways down, it says, "Gears PC Reloads, Gets Updated" and there's links to title updates and fixes. Not sure if that helps you, but I'm sure you'll know if it does.

Hope you can finally play your games!!!


----------



## LuckyPhi11 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi.
I believe your problem is that you have something turned on in your bios relating to vista.
Check your bios and turn anything off that suggests its for vista. As you are running xp.
The problem occurs with vista operating settings as its a 64 bit system and your games are only 32 bit. if you turn of the vista settings in your bios your system will run at 32 bit settings and the game should work.

Good Luck


----------



## flyworld3 (Feb 17, 2008)

hmm, it happened when i uninstalled daemon tools. but you said no emus, and i'll take your word for it. it seems silly that upgrading to a quad sli (woooo...nice) will give you that error, and it happened to me when i installed battlefield 1942 after ripping it to iso on my computer because i wanted to back up my games because of an unfortunate incident with a backpack, a hidden pocket, and a washing machine (you do the math) so it said "insert correct cd." i didn't want to do it, but it's not technically illegal, so i got a no-cd crack (please don't delete this post) and it worked! so you might try using a no-dvd crack on GoW (gamecopyworld or something-do a google search for your game), but this is the last option, because it is immoral.


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi rocknroll, It definetly sounds like a software problem.So I recomend you format your drive or drives and reinstall windows and start again.This way you will cure your problem, Rex.


----------

